# Endurance Dogs ALL BREEDS Lure Course / APA Weight Pull/ IRONDOG #2 Deltona, Florida



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/events/222867741256719/








[/URL][/IMG]

www.EnduranceDogs.com


----------

